# foil shotgun rounds



## powerline856 (Jul 14, 2008)

i found out if you tear tiny pieces of foil and stick em in a pellet gun
it works like a shot gun
it isnt accurate though
maybe 20 feet
it will tear through paper and look col
but it basically has no power
if i find out how to make them heavier they will be better and more powerful

dont do it with a good pellet gun though


----------

